# Would a 10 gallon work for a crested gecko?



## Brendan (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of curiousity, would a 10 gallon filled with plants/sticks/driftwood/other climbing accessories be suitable for a single crested gecko?


----------



## K-TRAIN (Feb 26, 2008)

i believe it would. ive been doing tons of research on crested geckos, and that should work. personally i think a screen cage may be better but a ten g would work. for more climbing space get a tank with the screen that slides in and out and locks. (i dont know what there called offhand.) and place it on its side.


----------



## GailC (Feb 27, 2008)

It would work but its awfully small. Cresties like to climb and jump, not much jumping room in a 10. If you do use one, then it must be set up vertically (set on end). You'de be better off getting a nice screen cage.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 27, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Out of curiousity, would a 10 gallon filled with plants/sticks/driftwood/other climbing accessories be suitable for a single crested gecko?


matters if you what you put in first  ... your going to run our of room in there quick. I would go for a 20 or 30 gallon


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 27, 2008)

I've always heard 20H+ for adults. Juvies would do fine in a 10g, but for a large, active adult I think 10g is quite small, even turned on its side.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 4, 2008)

i have my two cresteds in one of those exo-terra tanks. it's 18 x 18 x 24 and they love it. at first i thought it was huge but it seems perfect for them. I think the height matters most on it. But definitely look into the terrariums they're so much nicer and hold moisture (i think) a lot better.


----------



## Alonso99 (May 14, 2008)

What if you attached one of these http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/store/product.php?id=3168

to the 10 gallon ?


----------



## The Juice (May 14, 2008)

Try this cage not to expensive & should be enough room to add 1 or 2 more

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...een/-/16-x-15-x-20-inch-aluminum-screen-cage/


----------



## JohnEDove (May 14, 2008)

I would think that a screen cage or the screen addition would make maintaining the required 50 - 75% humidity more problematic than a vented glass or plexi enclosure in a dry climate area but it would depend on your local atmospheric norms.


----------



## ThomasH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you JohnEDove, I was just about to say that. A ten would work, its the minimum requirement though for *one.* I always like to give my animals a little more elbow space though.


----------



## KiruSama (May 16, 2008)

Every Thing I've ever heard is 20 Gallon At LEAST! The Screen top won't help any, they need a high humidity, in fact my Juvie (even though its A Gargoyle but the care is the same) is in a 15 gallon (For now) and I have half the screen covered with aluminum foil just to keep it the humidity right. My own opinion is a ten gallon is much to small for an adult. A young crested Gecko would fit in there well, that is until it gets older. 

Just my 2$ cents


----------



## mrbonzai211 (May 16, 2008)

Pretty much a ten gallon works for no animal. Maybe if they're babies, but definitely not adults. I honestly have no idea why they even make them. They suck for fish and animals. The only thing I would ever stick in one is an invert.


----------

